# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report >  نمایش فیلدهای Boolean

## javidtaheri

آیا چیزی شبیه CheckBox در کریستال ریپورت است که بوسیله ان بتوان فیلدهای Boolean را نشان داد!

----------


## sh

نه !
شما باید مقدار آن رو با Formula Field  تعیین کنید مثلا اگر  false بود نشان دهد خیر و در غیر اینصورت بلی

----------


## ehsan-68

> نه !
> شما باید مقدار آن رو با Formula Field  تعیین کنید مثلا اگر  false بود نشان دهد خیر و در غیر اینصورت بلی


میشه باکد توضیح بدین ...

----------


## ehsan-68

> میشه باکد توضیح بدین ...


آقا نمیخواد خودم پیدا کردم ...

میذارم که اگه بزرگان برنامه نویس تأیید کردن مورد استفاده دوستان دیگرم قرار بگیره ...

if ({"نام فـــــــــــیلد"} = true) then "*" else "-"

البته من از بله یا خیر استفاده نکردم از * استفاده کردم

----------


## CODETALA

اگه بیشتر و بهتر جست و جو میکردید  قبلا به کرات  تکرار شده بود .
برای این کار : زحمت بکشید . کارکتر تیک و.... را در بانک ست کنید : و در زمانی که فیلد رو در کریستال قرار دادید :  بر روی فونت " Wingdings  " ست کنید .

یا حق.

----------

